# Soviet Single-Family/Private Houses



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Soviet Single-Family/Private Houses

The Soviet architecture is associated with either glorious Stalinist "excesses" or Krushchyov's economically-sound commieblocks. But what about single-family houses? The majority of houses in this thread will be from Soviet period, though the tradition of decorating houses with elaborate carving is older than that - so some older house will be included as well as it is not always easy to tell whether a Russian village house was built under Tsar or the communists. Some post-1991 houses will also be included for the same reason.

All images come from uzorochja. I chose about 200 images in total.

I hope you like.

*The Joy of Russian Architecture Series:*

— Moscow
— Russian Baroque
— Russian Wooden Homes
— Modern Russian Churches ★★★★★
— Magnificent Saint Petersburg
— Neo-Byzantine Style in Europe
— Pre-Petrine Russia & Russian Revival

Recommended Threads:

— New Buildings Built in Traditional Architecture Style


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

01) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/52871/view/240253
02) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/52871/view/240250
03) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68510/view/132218
04) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68510/view/119510
05) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68510/view/24300
06) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68509/view/131764
07) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68509/view/131753
08) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68700/view/25476
09) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68700/view/21028
10) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68700/view/12864


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

01) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68176/view/14426
02) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68176/view/148585
03) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68176/view/148575
04) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68176/view/67871
05) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68176/view/14403
06) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/52871/view/30210
07) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68176/view/14407
08) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68176/view/148688
09) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/52871/view/30178
10) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/52871/view/238886


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful houses! Are those really from the Soviet era?


----------



## arac (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! Great thread!!! What a surprise. 

It's hard to imagine that private individual houses were built under the comunism and it's more amazing to see that they built such ornate houses, I would have guessed that most houses built in the USSR were built in the international style. I guess that the soviet autorities didn't mind that traditional folkish style as it wouldn't be seen as bourgoise architecture


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

01) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/179203/view/21448
02) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55556/view/99189
03) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55577/view/82560
04) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55556/view/29279
05) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55556/view/102315
06) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/108263/view/246128
07) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55556/view/25960
08) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189809/view/137305
09) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55577/view/82566
10) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55577/view/82557


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Beautiful houses! Are those really from the Soviet era?


Some of them are dated.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One of the most famous single-family houses from the Soviet Union:

Melnikov House, Moscow (1929)


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

The first 3 are probably multi-unit.









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/132468/view/19695









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/179203/view/21479









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/110998/view/14123









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189813/view/67799









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/179213/view/11962









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189814/view/69365









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189814/view/67903









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189812/view/11548









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189811/view/13245









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/179212/view/30399


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

The first 2 are probably multi-unit.









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/110799/view/14233









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/110998/view/14031









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/110998/view/14038









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9718/view/69314









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9718/view/263253









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/22261/view/72647









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55565/view/20332









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/21518/view/74100









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189812/view/27842









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/22261/view/92503


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55577/view/27914









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/110799/view/252298









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/52871/view/22016









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/190479/view/12941









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/52871/view/115015









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189815/view/238729









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/13107/view/42517









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/33591









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/105505/view/238439









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/105505/view/237918


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/22261/view/24351









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9718/view/263267









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/21520/view/11969









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/93389/view/196799









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/13804/view/16026









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/13107/view/246977









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/22261/view/12297









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/93439/view/33741









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/13097/view/74584









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/13107/view/39530


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/33615









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9154/view/28815









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/33594









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/33680









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/22261/view/116685









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9718/view/49511









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/182703









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/93439/view/33698









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/105505/view/237909









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/179212/view/30410


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55556/view/92562









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/105027/view/236544









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/13107/view/73674









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9154/view/73634









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9154/view/24342









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/13834/view/114310









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/190479/view/12930









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/108264/view/35899









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/13376


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Almost certainly Imperial









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/190479/view/19021









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/22261/view/12171









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/179213/view/528066









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9154/view/247242


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Almost certainly modern









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/189647









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/189648









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/22261/view/24354









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/68510/view/132167


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Almost certainly multi-unit/offices









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9718/view/11791









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/13107/view/63746









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/28039


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9718/view/43960









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/108308/view/40538









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9154/view/63355









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/189643









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9154/view/24327









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/93439/view/33752









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/9717/view/13371


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Large Images #1









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/179862/view/531836









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/179213/view/528098









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/132468/view/312097









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189813/view/635252









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/190479/view/633463


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Large Images #2









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/190479/view/664337









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189814/view/664310









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/190479/view/633467









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/55577/view/664387









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189815/view/664457









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/uzorochja/album/189815/view/664454


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

djbowen said:


> Is there anyway to do so without losing the hyperlink (I don't want to take pictures I don't own into Imgur)


In theory you can create a derivative picture (pencil sketch/oil painting, etc.) in photoshop and upload it to Imgur as the legal owner. :cheers: But these pictures clearly not worth the trouble.


----------



## mrarchitecture (May 23, 2015)

those details are fantastic


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

In the eighties the Soviet Union began a program to replace these wooden houses. I have 1983 book, where they write about this program. Many projects have a clear architectural continuity. 

Some houses of those projects have been built in my village.

Like this one

^^
My village



or this one. My friends live in the house of such a project


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Other projects


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

more modern projects


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

As they were realized










Sorry if offtopic


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fascinating stuff, *bus driver*!


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Voshchazhnikovo Village










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ygm2007/album/23237/view/562693










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ygm2007/album/23237/view/562692










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ygm2007/album/23237/view/562694










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ka3-na/album/214099/view/655635


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Building in the pioneer (scout) camp "Yasnaya Gorka", now abandoned.










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ev6795/album/188951/view/456873 | *High Resolution*


----------

